# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Projektet greko-serbe për pastrim etnik

## Drini_i_Zi

Nje dokumentar shum interesant , qe edhe njeher duhet ti vetdijsoj udheheqsin shqiptare per rrezikun qe na vjen nga ky koalicion i fort greko-serb , kunder paqes ne Ballkan.
Ky koalicion djallezor , eshte fajtor per gjakderdhjen ne Ballkan , po vall si mundet prapa ketij koalicioni djallezor te qendrojn kishat ortodokse te dy vendeve .

----------


## iliria e para

Edhe faren arabe Fute ketu ne radhet e tyre.

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Ky koalicion djallezor , eshte fajtor per gjakderdhjen ne Ballkan , po vall si mundet prapa ketij koalicioni djallezor te qendrojn kishat ortodokse te dy vendeve .


Ai vullnetari grek qe fliste ne radio, e tha qarte, " Nuk do lejojme te cenohemi nga shtete muslimane". Kjo nuk do te thote qe keto fjale vinin nga mendja e ndonje inteligjenti jo, por eshte njelloj si ata muxhahedinet e bosnjes qe luftonin nen flamurin arab. keshtu qe nuk eshte ndonje cudi te degjosh deklarata te ketij lloji. 
Islamin e kemi dhurate nga turqit bashke me pasojat e te qenit musliman, dmth te jesh i urryer apo dhe i pare si qytetar i dores se dyte nga gjith ballkani.
Dhe se fundi , te na rroje dhe partia e re islamiste demokrate:P

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> Nje dokumentar shum interesant , qe edhe njeher duhet ti vetdijsoj udheheqsin shqiptare per rrezikun qe na vjen nga ky koalicion i fort greko-serb , kunder paqes ne Ballkan.
> Ky koalicion djallezor , eshte fajtor per gjakderdhjen ne Ballkan , po vall si mundet prapa ketij koalicioni djallezor te qendrojn kishat ortodokse te dy vendeve .
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBnWy...eature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuhgW...eature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJRZh...eature=related


O Drini keta edhe po e pan duke i masakru serbi dhe greku, perseri do thoni fajin e ka Arabia. Po lere mos humb kohen kot me keta, se keta nuk mbrojne kombin, por jan anti-shqiptar dhe anti-Islamik. Keta jan armiqt e brendshem te popullit dhe vendit.

----------


## Darius

Altruisti kush jane keta? Dhe kush je ti qe ben deklarata te tilla? 




> Kjo nuk do te thote qe keto fjale vinin nga mendja e ndonje inteligjenti jo, por eshte njelloj si ata muxhahedinet e bosnjes qe luftonin nen flamurin arab.


Plotesisht dakort me kete fraze. Budallai ska as komb e as fe. Eshte thjesht budalla.

----------


## derjansi

simas korcarit Greket e Serbet jan te pafajshem 

fajet i paskan shqiptaret qe jan musliman.

----------


## Korcar-L1

> simas korcarit Greket e Serbet jan te pafajshem 
> 
> fajet i paskan shqiptaret qe jan musliman.


Te qenit musliman te shqiptareve, na ka sjelle vecse trazira, luftra, urrejtje, prapambetje dhe asnjehere te bashkuar. Perse kujton ti serbet dhe greket i urrejne kaq shum shqiptaret (flas per ata serb e grek te cilet akoma rrojne nen hijen e se kaluares)??? E ke bere ndonjehere kete pyetje?? Kush ishte i privilegjuari i osmaneve dhe me vone i turqve??? Kush bente ligjin ne Kosove, e ne Janine e Preveze?? Ke shfrytezonin bejleret, gjeneralet, pashallaret, agallaret e keshtu me radhe te gjith ofiqaret shqiptare nen umbrellen e Turqise??? Kush i masakroi serbet ne 1901?? Po masakrat ne Mesologj?? Po masakrat ne Peloponez e Thesali ?? Kush dogji nj pjese te Novi Pazar, prishtines, sjenices dhe masakroi pothuajse gjith popullsine sllave te  Kolas(h)in??
 Ti kujton se vetem shqiptaret nuk harrojne dhimbjet e tyre pas shkaterimit te perandorise?? 
A e di ti se cilat kane qene rezolutat e nxjerra nga mbledhja e pashallareve shqiptare ne Ipek dhe ne Shkup ?? A e di ti se per ata Sheriati ishte i shenjte!!?? A e di ti se Sulltani ishte i vetmi sovran i njohur nga ata?? 
E, ti, ose nuk i di dhe ben mire ti lexosh gjekundi ose mbyll syte dhe kujton se historia e shqiptareve filloi me luften e pare ballkanike. 
Shqiptaret jane ndeshur me turkun, por vetem per interesa te ngushta se kur vinte puna qe turqia te luftonte fqinjet tane, ne ishim te paret qe versuleshim. E keto more djale jane fakte qe nuk jane mare nga ndonje propagande greke apo serbe por nga vete qitapet e turkut. Prandaj qenia e shqiptareve muslimane dhe vllazerimi ne fe me turqit, na futi  thelle ne dhe.

----------


## ilia spiro

> Nje dokumentar shum interesant , qe edhe njeher duhet ti vetdijsoj udheheqsin shqiptare per rrezikun qe na vjen nga ky koalicion i fort greko-serb , kunder paqes ne Ballkan.
> Ky koalicion djallezor , eshte fajtor per gjakderdhjen ne Ballkan , po vall si mundet prapa ketij koalicioni djallezor te qendrojn kishat ortodokse te dy vendeve .
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBnWy...eature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuhgW...eature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJRZh...eature=related


Do te ishte mire qe faktet dhe akuzat ndaj Kishave Orthodhokse te na jepeshin me fakte te shkruara, sepse keshtu sic na jane dhene une nuk shoh te kete ndonje fakt serioz per perzjerjen e Kishave ne spastrimin etnik.
Une di qe shume kosovare gjeten strehe ne manastiret orthodhokse te Kosoves gjate kohes se luftes.
Kisha Orthodhokse gjate gjithe historise se saj i ka sherbyer jetes dhe jo vdekjes. Ajo ka strehuar ne gjirin e saj cilindo qe ka kerkuar strehe, pavaresisht nga besimi,raca,e ngjyra.
Tema me duket e sajuar dhe kjo, pervec te tjerave, prek edhe besimtaret orthodhokse te Shqiperise, pasi Kishat Orthodhokse Serbe, Greke,e gjithe sa c`jane, jane Kisha motra te Kishes Orthodhokse te Shqiperise

----------


## Bel ami

Korcaro, serbet edhe greket nuk na urejne pse jemi Myslimane, ata ashtu na kane uryer edhe kur ishim te krishtere , sepse kane lakmuar tokat tona.Mos e perzieni kete urejtje edhe me fe.
Ne vitin 99 Shqiptaret nuk luftuan nen flamurin e Profetit Muhamed, por me shkaben e Skenderbeut qe ishte quajtur "Atlet i Krishtit" nga autoriteti me i madh i Krishter , Papa.
Ata  sot mundohen te fshihen pas fese, te hiqen ne syte e Evropes si mbrojtes te Krishterimit nga reziku Islam qe identifikohet Shqiperia.Nuk besoj se Europianet te jene kaq naive sa te besojne parullat serbe .Shqiperia, me nje shumice Myslimane po hyn ne NATO,kjo eshte pergjigjia me e mire qe Evropa i dergon Serbise.Sa per Greket, ata ashtu kane qene tere historine e tyre, shkojne andej nga fryn era, dredharake dhe p....raste.

----------


## Arpos

Pajtohem me shumicën këtu, Fajët i kan Shqiptarët e besimit Musliman

Se perndryshe as greku e as serbi nuk do kishin ndermar projekte te tilla, vllezërit e fesë nuk vriten mes vete.

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Korcaro, serbet edhe greket nuk na urejne pse jemi Myslimane, ata ashtu na kane uryer edhe kur ishim te krishtere , sepse kane lakmuar tokat tona.Mos e perzieni kete urejtje edhe me fe.
> Ne vitin 99 Shqiptaret nuk luftuan nen flamurin e Profetit Muhamed, por me shkaben e Skenderbeut qe ishte quajtur "Atlet i Krishtit" nga autoriteti me i madh i Krishter , Papa.
> Ata  sot mundohen te fshihen pas fese, te hiqen ne syte e Evropes si mbrojtes te Krishterimit nga reziku Islam qe identifikohet Shqiperia.Nuk besoj se Europianet te jene kaq naive sa te besojne parullat serbe .Shqiperia, me nje shumice Myslimane po hyn ne NATO,kjo eshte pergjigjia me e mire qe Evropa i dergon Serbise.Sa per Greket, ata ashtu kane qene tere historine e tyre, shkojne andej nga fryn era, dredharake dhe p....raste.


Po cfare toka kane lakmuar fqinjet kur ne ishim te krishtere? Kishte shtete ne ate kohe? Lakmine ndaj tokave e kishin dhe vete princat tane qe per ndihme therrisnin the osmanet. Keshtu qe mos flisni kot. 
Se si perdoret sot ne politike kjo puna e fese , eshte tjeter gje. Por per ato qe thashe me lart jane me se te verteta. Shqiptaret benin ligjin ne perandorine osmane.

----------


## landi45

po ku eshte qudia ketu greket e serbet gjithmone armiq do jene

----------


## Kavir

> Po cfare toka kane lakmuar fqinjet kur ne ishim te krishtere? Kishte shtete ne ate kohe? Lakmine ndaj tokave e kishin dhe vete princat tane qe per ndihme therrisnin the osmanet. Keshtu qe mos flisni kot. 
> Se si perdoret sot ne politike kjo puna e fese , eshte tjeter gje. Por per ato qe thashe me lart jane me se te verteta. Shqiptaret benin ligjin ne perandorine osmane.


Po si t`ja bejme marredhenieve bullgaro-greke? Mos valle kane qene me te mira meqe jane te krishtere?
Po marredheniet kroato-serbe?
Po marredheniet kroato-sllovene?
Eshte nje barsalete e vjeter:
I forti i lagjes donte te rrihte njerin qe rrinte ne pune te vet. I vajti dhe i tha: Pse rri pa kapele ti?-dhe ia futi me shpulle.
Pas ca kohesh i vajti prape dhe i kerkoi cigare. Kur ai i nxorri cigaret me filter, i tha "une i pi pa filter". Ah, atehere urdhero-i thote njeriu i mire dhe i nxjerr cigare te dredhura.
"I forti", ndezi cigaren, u mendua pak dhe i tha:
Prape pa kapele ti more?- dhe ja futi me shpulle.

Nqs ti do te besh spastrime etnike dhe te krijosh MegaliIdera apo Nacertania sebepin e gjen kur te duash. 

Po sa i perket "vuajtjeve" te grekeve, pak avash. Nuk ua kishte njeri fajin grekeve, qe sic pohojne edhe udhetaret angleze, serviloseshin si putanella para turqve. Dhe nuk ishin shqiptaret po ishin greket ata qe kishin Patriakanen ne Stamboll. Dhe ishin greket ata qe kishin shkolla greqisht, jo vetem ne Greqi por edhe ne Shqiperi, kurse shqiptaret nuk kishin shkolla shqip asgjekundi.

Dhe ishin shqiptaret ata qe masakroheshin qofte gjate kryengritjeve te shumta shqiptare, qofte edhe ne "bisedime paqeje" si ne Manastir.
Dhe ishin shqiptaret ata qe bene Revolucionin e 1821.

Dhe ishin ortodokset shqiptare ata qe ckisheroheshin, mallkoheshin,helmoheshin dhe masakroheshin nga Patriakana.
Dhe ishin popullsite shqiptare ato qe nepunesit turq i prezantonin si greke perpara vizitoreve te huaj (sic e verteton edhe E.Durham). 

Keshtuqe nuk e shoh se kush eshte me i persekutuari dhe perfituesi nga Perandoria Turke. Fakti qe 10 apo 50 shqiptare kane patur poste te larta nuk mendoj se perfaqeson fort poziten e kombit shqiptar nen sundimin otoman.

Por , sidoqofte, ne prape pa kapele jemi. Por, po nderroi era kam frike se do ngelen greket pa kapele.

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Po si t`ja bejme marredhenieve bullgaro-greke? Mos valle kane qene me te mira meqe jane te krishtere?
> Po marredheniet kroato-serbe?
> Po marredheniet kroato-sllovene?


Kjo eshte tjeter teme





> Nqs ti do te besh spastrime etnike dhe te krijosh MegaliIdera apo Nacertania sebepin e gjen kur te duash.


Shum dakort 




> Po sa i perket "vuajtjeve" te grekeve, pak avash. Nuk ua kishte njeri fajin grekeve, qe sic pohojne edhe udhetaret angleze, serviloseshin si putanella para turqve. Dhe nuk ishin shqiptaret po ishin greket ata qe kishin Patriakanen ne Stamboll. Dhe ishin greket ata qe kishin shkolla greqisht, jo vetem ne Greqi por edhe ne Shqiperi, kurse shqiptaret nuk kishin shkolla shqip asgjekundi.


Mos i kalo etapat e historise sipas interesit, sepse nqs greket ishin nenpunsa ne perandorine osmane, shqiptaret i kishe vezira dhe gjenerale dhe me vone dhe deputete. Perse nuk lejuan keta te hapeshin shkollat shqipe?





> Dhe ishin shqiptaret ata qe masakroheshin qofte gjate kryengritjeve te shumta shqiptare, qofte edhe ne "bisedime paqeje" si ne Manastir.
> Dhe ishin shqiptaret ata qe bene Revolucionin e 1821.


Dakort jam me keto qe thua, por kush i masakroi keta shqiptare? Po shqiptare te veshur me uniformen e perandorise.




> Dhe ishin ortodokset shqiptare ata qe ckisheroheshin, mallkoheshin,helmoheshin dhe masakroheshin nga Patriakana.
> Dhe ishin popullsite shqiptare ato qe nepunesit turq i prezantonin si greke perpara vizitoreve te huaj (sic e verteton edhe E.Durham).


Miletet ne ate kohe ishin "mjet" identifikimi per pupullsite e krishtera, muslimane dhe cifute + armene. 
Orthodhoksit shqiptare u ckisheruan jo per qellime kaq te medha si pastrime etnike por per vete faktin e interesave personale te peshkopeve te asaj kohe dhe si kunderpergjigje te bashkepunimit me protestantet amerikane. Largimi nga kisha dhe bashkepunimi me protestantet ckisheroi shum mendjendritur.





> Keshtuqe nuk e shoh se kush eshte me i persekutuari dhe perfituesi nga Perandoria Turke. Fakti qe 10 apo 50 shqiptare kane patur poste te larta nuk mendoj se perfaqeson fort poziten e kombit shqiptar nen sundimin otoman.
> 
> Por , sidoqofte, ne prape pa kapele jemi. Por, po nderroi era kam frike se do ngelen greket pa kapele.


Nuk me duhet se si do ngelen greket, por nuk mund te thuash qe ne perandorine osmane perfitonin vetem 50 veta, perfituan te gjithe ata qe u islamizuan per hir te fese apo te interesit. Pasurite e tyre i vune nen shfrytezimin ndaj popullates tjeter jo-muslimane. Cdo masaker qe ka bere turku ne vendet fqinje me ne, e ka bere me doren e shqiptarit.

----------


## Bel ami

Po mir more Korcar, pse u dynden sllavet ne tokat Shqiptare?Pse kerkuan aneksimin e Kosoves dhe greket te quajtur VorioEpirin, pse ne ishin myslimane?Po me cudit menyra jote e arsyetimit

----------


## ilia spiro

> Nje dokumentar shum interesant , qe edhe njeher duhet ti vetdijsoj udheheqsin shqiptare per rrezikun qe na vjen nga ky koalicion i fort greko-serb , kunder paqes ne Ballkan.
> Ky koalicion djallezor , eshte fajtor per gjakderdhjen ne Ballkan , po vall si mundet prapa ketij koalicioni djallezor te qendrojn kishat ortodokse te dy vendeve .
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBnWy...eature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuhgW...eature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJRZh...eature=related


Po e perseris edhe nje here se ndoshta nuk ka dale e qarte per disa, por si do te kete qene puna Kishat Orthodhokse te dy vendeve fqinje nuk kane gisht ne politike. Ato jane perpjekur gjithmone vetem per paqen. Nuk ka asnje fakt qe te vertetoje te kunderten.

----------


## Kobra7417

Po thirrjet e peshkopit Artemije per lufte jan shpikje te Mediave. Kisha si nje krijim i njerezve dhe e drejtuar prej njerezve nuk ka mundesi te jete perfekte.........

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Po mir more Korcar, pse u dynden sllavet ne tokat Shqiptare?Pse kerkuan aneksimin e Kosoves dhe greket te quajtur VorioEpirin, pse ne ishin myslimane?Po me cudit menyra jote e arsyetimit


Sllavet per ate pune ishin shtrire deri ne mesin e greqise se sotme, por ateher qe tjeter hesap, nuk ishte puna tek te qenit shqiptar,sllav apo grek. Qe pune principatash. E thashe dhe me lart, princat tane hanin vete koken njeri me tjetrin. Ateher nuk ekzistonte ndjenja kombetare por vetem ajo regjionale.

Kurse sa per aneksimin e Kosoves dhe kete punen e vorio epirit jane prape te bazuara ne fe, ne nje menyre ose tjetren. Njera pale thote atje eshte djepi i kishes se tyre, pala tjeter thote epiriotet jane orthodhokse si puna jone etj justifikime. Me pak fjale osmanet ndikuan vetem per keq ne Shqiperi. Ky eshte  opinioni im personal.

----------


## AGREPI_25

> Nje dokumentar shum interesant , qe edhe njeher duhet ti vetdijsoj udheheqsin shqiptare per rrezikun qe na vjen nga ky koalicion i fort greko-serb , kunder paqes ne Ballkan.
> Ky koalicion djallezor , eshte fajtor per gjakderdhjen ne Ballkan , po vall si mundet prapa ketij koalicioni djallezor te qendrojn kishat ortodokse te dy vendeve .
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBnWy...eature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuhgW...eature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJRZh...eature=related


Kishat ase nje her nuk jan marre me politik vetem gjithmon kan qen per paq 
Mos vadhe e ke ngatrrue me XHAMIJAT arabe se ato bejne organizime se si e si te bejne vrasje ne popull te pa fajshem

----------


## derjansi

> Kishat ase nje her nuk jan marre me politik vetem gjithmon kan qen per paq 
> Mos vadhe e ke ngatrrue me XHAMIJAT arabe se ato bejne organizime se si e si te bejne vrasje ne popull te pa fajshem


nukpo te shofin syt me duket.

----------

